# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  My vision express outage

## cbeard08

Hello. Does anyone have information on the My Vision Express outage?  I heard the program was being held ransom.

----------


## drk

That's what I heard.  I hear they've worked through a work-around.

----------


## tolpuppy

i still cant log in.....

----------


## arkles

They are down again today, January 15, 2020.  The thing that makes me angry is they don't let any of their customers know what is going on.

I have a friend who is CTO for Trip Advisor and I mentioned to him the problems we have been having with MVE....he asked what platform they use for cloud based....i replied Microsoft Remote Desktop.  He told me to run away fast.  Remote Desktop is not stable and old technology.

----------


## mervinek

Anyone know anything about my vision express?  The company that is buying us out is switching to this program.

Thanks!

----------

